# Bank Holidays



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Absolutely no benefit to me or anyone self employed as far as I can see. 

This one has been especially annoying ! 

Enjoyed seeing the Thames full of boats the other day and the 

Queen waving but....

Are places open, what are there opening times etc etc

How does this benefit me as self employed ?

What are your thoughts, 

please state if you are self employed or not when replying.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good question benefits shops hotels and food outlets in London and may help that sector slightly but also effect others that can't afford it, no problem with the Queen but i have been working yesterday and today but all the companies i deal with are closed and they seem to take days to get back upto to speed after breaks like this and costs me money with down time as self employed a bit like the olympics what benefit to me in NE Scotland wanted to go to swimming events but like every person i know that tried to get tickets and non got any.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

It's just 'one of the joys' of being self employed .


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

All my family and friends are off work enjoying the break,I'm employed and I'm forced to work the BH's,I service the pubs making sure the beer is flowing 
As this is a busy time for most licensed premises I have no choice but to to take my lieu days another time,usually on a working day when all my family and friends are in work so i become billy no mates 
So there's downfalls to both self and employed in my view ok my arguments doesn't cost me any money fair enough in fact it actually saves me money as im not out there paying inflated prices at the attractions
but it's still a valid argument me thinks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

alexj said:


> Absolutely no benefit to me or anyone self employed as far as I can see


Not everyone who is self employed is not working the bank holidays. I work in construction and we've got plenty of self employed people working the bank holiday as we always have deadlines to meet. The benefit for them is their wage goes from £30 p/h to £60+ p/h.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What kind of work is that in the construction industry?

I've got 23 long days off so I don't care


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would have thought self employed people have the choice to work when they wish (if work is available), not a choice for those on PAYE.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

£30/hour in construction? What jobs are they, not labourers surely?!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

62mph said:


> £30/hour in construction? What jobs are they, not labourers surely?!


My basic guys (erectors) are on that, our specialised guys are on more (technicians).

We work on projects like The Pinnacle, The Shard, Brent Civic Centre etc.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am self employed and look forward to the brake to be honest my staff have the option to take the holidays or not two of them take it in turns to have a long paid couple of days off ie they finish friday have sat sun monday and this time tuesday off so its a nice break for them.

as self employed I decide if i want to go in or not this holiday i decided not to as the month before was very busy and i wanted to spend some time with my kids and feel great for it.

each to there own i would hate to be forced to work thats for sure so very happy with my situation


----------

